# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [fte] Saint Valentin

## Deadpool

Allez, un petit sujet lger.  ::lol:: 


Comme vous le savez certainement tous, le 14 fvrier prochain c'est la Saint Valentin, la fte pour tous les namoureux.  ::cry::  

Ce sujet a pour but de faire un tat des lieux sur la perception de cette fte chez le dveloppeur moyen.

Alors, amis de DVP, comment voyez vous cette fte? Occasion de prouver son amour  sa/son chri(e) ou complot mercantile organis par les fabricants de chocolat, les bijoutiers, les parfumeurs et les fleuristes.  ::aie:: 

Vous avez prvu quoi avec votre moiti? Cadeaux? Sorties?

Et pour les clibataires, vous allez faire quoi? Draguer dans les bars ou faire la larve chez vous?

Bref, lchez-vous.  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

PS : J'ai failli mettre le tag [troll] dans le titre.  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

Resto avec une ex...

Sur un malentendu, y a moyen de conclure....  ::mouarf:: 

Mais ca reste quand mme un immonde complot capitaliste coeurant...
Mais bon si ca se finit en galipettes, je suis pour le capitalisme coeurant...

 ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Alors, amis de DVP, comment voyez vous cette fte? Occasion de prouver son amour  sa/son chri(e) ou complot mercantile organis par les fabricants de chocolat, les bijoutiers, les parfumeurs et les fleuristes.


Ce n'est que cela pour mon pouse et moi-mme et depuis ... depuis... "kala kala"...(devinez combien ?)

Nos cadeaux respectifs ne se font jamais  dates fixes, mais toujours de manire totalement inopine.

----------


## Poilou

Depuis quelques annes, je troque le bouquet de fleurs et les chocolat contre un addon Sims2  ::aie::  Merci EA

Voila le romantisme... mais bon, elle est contente  ::roll::

----------


## johweb

Moi, tous les ans je rle contre le ct mercantile de cette date, et ma chrie aussi : on se fait des cadeaux toute l'anne et on s'aime toute l'anne aussi.

Mais dans le doute : on s'offre quand mme un petit quelque chose, pour ne pas vexer l'autre...  ::aie:: 

Dr, dr sur 2/3 mois : nol/anniversaire de rencontre fin janvier/saint valentin/anniversaire de ma douce dbut mars... C'est le porte-monnaie qui fait la tronche...  ::aie::

----------


## JmL40

Bonjour,

Dsol pour l'incruste, mais il faut vraiment que j'ajoute mon grain de sel !

Annonce ddie au clibataire comme moi ...




> Et pour les clibataires, vous allez faire quoi? Draguer dans les bars ou faire la larve chez vous?


Rponse : *A la Saint-Valentin, prend ta main !*

Bonne Saint-Valentin  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

> Depuis quelques annes, je troque le bouquet de fleurs et les chocolat contre un addon Sims2  Merci EA
> 
> Voila le romantisme... mais bon, elle est contente



Tu as compris la rgle de base: quoi qu'il arrive... fait ce qu'elle veut  ::D:

----------


## illight

> complot mercantile organis par les fabricants de chocolat, les bijoutiers, les parfumeurs et les fleuristes.


Je suis pour cette rponse  ::mrgreen:: 

Riend e prvu pour la Saint Valentin, qui n'est comme dit qu'un fete commerciale qui sert a rien  ::mrgreen:: 

Si on veut prouver qu'on l'aime c'est pas que un jour, c'est tous les jours na  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben_harper

> Je suis pour cette rponse 
> 
> Riend e prvu pour la Saint Valentin, qui n'est comme dit qu'un fete commerciale qui sert a rien 
> 
> *Si on veut prouver qu'on l'aime c'est pas que un jour, c'est tous les jours na*



Malheureusement, parfois j'ai l'impression que certaines filles prfreraient qu'on ne leur prouve pas le reste de l'anne mais que c'est un pcher mortel que de rater la st valentin...

----------


## lper

Moi je me rserve pour une autre date... ::aie::

----------


## Mathelec

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dsol pour l'incruste, mais il faut vraiment que j'ajoute mon grain de sel !
> 
> Annonce ddie au clibataire comme moi ...
> 
> 
> 
> Rponse : *A la Saint-Valentin, prend ta main !*
> ...


Voir les deux  ::D:  !

----------


## Deadpool

> Malheureusement, parfois j'ai l'impression que certaines filles prfreraient qu'on ne leur prouve pas le reste de l'anne mais que c'est un pcher mortel que de rater la st valentin...


Il y a aussi certaines filles qui veulent qu'on leur prouve le reste de l'anne mais pour qui c'est un pch mortel que de rater la Saint Valentin.  ::aie:: 

Sinon, pour ma part, tant clibataire en ce moment ( ::cry:: ), je pense que je vais sortir boire un verre histoire d'essayer de ferrer un poisson.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

En voil une drle d'ide  ::aie:: 
Pourvu que celle que tu vas ferrer ne lise pas dvp  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

ouai et vite les morues, les baleines mais je te souhaite une belle sirne !  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> ouai et vite les morues, les baleines mais je te souhaite une belle sirne !


Merci c'est gentil.  ::D: 

J'essaierai d'viter les thons aussi.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

A toute la gent fminine qui lit cette rponse, je plaisante.

A toute la gente fminine qui lit cette rponse, si tu es blonde  forte poitrine tu m'intresses.  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Merci c'est gentil. 
> 
> J'essaierai d'viter les thons aussi.
> 
> A toute la gent fminine qui lit cette rponse, je plaisante pas.
> 
> A toute la gente fminine qui lit cette rponse, si tu es blonde  forte poitrine tu m'intresses.


Tu m'tonnes... ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## illight

> Il y a aussi certaines filles qui veulent qu'on leur prouve le reste de l'anne mais pour qui c'est un pch mortel que de rater la Saint Valentin.



Bon c'est vrai aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu m'tonnes...


Et oh, dtourne pas mes posts toi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katyucha

Comme d'hab : rien
Que j'ai une nana ou pas (en ce moment : ou pas).

Ah si, je vais rire en voyant ces messieurs se presser pour la seule fois de l'anne chez un fleuriste ... quand ils savent encore ou il y en a un

----------


## lper

> Et oh, dtourne pas mes posts toi.


Mme p vrai... ::ange:: 
Et pis de toute faon, chassez le naturel (le thon en l'occurence), il revient bla bla bla...
Bon la je sors vraiment !  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Moi, ce qui me fait rire, c'est ce drle de ct :

- Un chef d'orchestre donnant le top (ici une date) :

- "un deux trois, prts ?
- "un deux trois", c'est parti"
- "un deux trois, embrassez-vous"
- "un deux trois, invitez-la"
- "un deux trois" ..... imaginez....
- "un deux trois. C'est fini ... circulez ! A l'anne prochaine"...
- "n'oubliez pas le pourboire" 

Et surtout, hein : .... tous aux mmes endroits, de prfrence...

Dans cerrains pays, on fait encore mieux : mariages groups (de 20  100 couples d'un coup)... ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

N'empche que c'est l'un des rares jours o l'on ne peut pas avoir le choix dans la date... ::aie:: 
[Contrepretrieoff]...

----------


## Poilou

> N'empche que c'est l'un des rares jours o l'on ne peut pas avoir le choix dans la date...
> [Contrepretrieoff]...


Et on le regrette  ::roll::

----------


## sango85

> N'empche que c'est l'un des rares jours o l'on ne peut pas avoir le choix dans la date...
> [Contrepretrieoff]...


 :8O:  ... 

 ::mouarf3::  

 ::king::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

comme chaque anne, je m'offre moi, nu tel un apollon et avec un ruban rouge autour du corps  :8-): 
bah vi un, quoi de mieux qu'offrir un mister DVP invaincu depuis plus de 3000ans  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> invaincu depuis plus de 3000ans


dans la catgorie fossile ?  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

La fte des amouquoi ? Cela se mange-t'il ? Je me souviens qu'un jour on m'a parl de rome antique... mais a a dgnr en pugilat. Ca m'nerve quand je comprend pas. Je deviens violent pour compenser.

Sinon je pense aller en fort couper du bois.

 ::aie::

----------


## mavina

n'aime p la saint-valentin  ::evilred::

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Deadpool
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour ma part, tant clibataire en ce moment (), je pense que je vais sortir boire un verre histoire d'essayer de ferrer un poisson.  
> 
> 
> En voil une drle d'ide 
> Pourvu que celle que tu vas ferrer ne lise pas dvp


Oui, fais bien attention  ne pas tomber dans cette bourde l :




> #5750 (+) 15064/17828/8 (-) 
> * Eryne_kawaii has joined #psychage 
> <Eryne_kawaii> bonjour bonjour!
> <nyu> ohio
> <kage_ffpowa> salut
> <Eryne_kawaii> je suis la nouvelle copine de regis
> <Eryne_kawaii> vous qui etes ses potes vous pourriez me parler un peu de lui? ^^
> <nyu> euh...reg?
> <kage_ffpowa> il est fort.
> ...





> Comme vous le savez certainement tous, le 14 fvrier prochain c'est la Saint Valentin, la fte pour tous les namoureux.


L je rpondrai par une autre citation :



> Moi, j'aime pas les namoureux.

----------


## mavina

90% de bashFR c'est du fake  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

La saint valentin c'est naz, la saint valentin ca sert a rien, la saint valentin ca m'nerve je plainds tous les valentins

----------


## ucfoutu

> La saint valentin c'est naz, la saint valentin ca sert a rien, la saint valentin ca m'nerve je plainds tous les valentins



 ::king:: 
On en rajoute une louche ? Ok ...

A l'poque de Charles d'Orlans, la coutume tait d'envoyer  l'tre aim (homme ou femme) des vers ou des pommes.... pour se "signaler" et non pour conscarer une union dj existante....

Aujourd'hui, tout semble diffrent et apparemment, dans le meilleur des cas, c'est presque une "obligation" .... 

A propos des pommes, je crains fort que chacun ne finisse par en prendre pour la sienne, sauf ceux et celles qui n'en reoivent point car la personne dont elle l'attendent (la pomme) joue quant  elle du tambour (torapatapom, torapatapom, pom, pom, torapatapom...)...

Dieu que la chose est devenue triste... sauf pour les commerants  ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

> La saint valentin c'est naz, la saint valentin ca sert a rien, la saint valentin ca m'nerve je plainds tous les valentins


+1

----------


## Loceka

> 90% de bashFR c'est du fake


Ca n'enlve rien  la drlerie de la chose. Qu'importe qu'une histoire soit fausse tant qu'elle nous fait passer un bon moment, c'est mon point de vue en tout cas.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

tkt a mon "valentin" j'ai un pommier dans le jardin....ca en fait une reserve de pomme a balancer 




> On en rajoute une louche ? Ok ...
> 
> A l'poque de Charles d'Orlans, la coutume tait d'envoyer  l'tre aim (homme ou femme) des vers ou des pommes.... pour se "signaler" et non pour conscarer une union dj existante....
> 
> Aujourd'hui, tout semble diffrent et apparemment, dans le meilleur des cas, c'est presque une "obligation" .... 
> 
> A propos des pommes, je crains fort que chacun ne finisse par en prendre pour la sienne, sauf ceux et celles qui n'en reoivent point car la personne dont elle l'attendent (la pomme) joue quant  elle du tambour (torapatapom, torapatapom, pom, pom, torapatapom...)...
> 
> Dieu que la chose est devenue triste... sauf pour les commerants

----------


## ucfoutu

Bien, Fleur Anne,

Je vais te faire alors un joli cadeau (c'est du moins mon intention), puisque nous ne sommes pas encore le jour de la Saint Valentin.

Je trouve que tu as un fort joli prnom (ou pseudo) ::oops:: 

Ne t'inquite surtout pas (ni ne te mprends) ... mon ge est tel que je suis hors course depuis longtemps ... ::lol:: ... Le compliment est donc gratuit.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bien, Fleur Anne,
> 
> Je vais te faire alors un joli cadeau (c'est du moins mon intention), puisque nous ne sommes pas encore le jour de la Saint Valentin.
> 
> Je trouve que tu as un fort joli prnom (ou pseudo)
> 
> Ne t'inquite surtout pas (ni ne te mprends) ... mon ge est tel que je suis hors course depuis longtemps ...... Le compliment est donc gratuit.


Et encore un de plus sur les rangs.  ::roll:: 

Fait la queue et attends ton tour.  ::evilred:: 



 ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Vld44

bah moi le 14 02 c'est mon anniversaire de rencontre :/

Eh bien quand bien mme, on fait tout le temps une pierre deux coups mais tout le temps la semaine d'aprs rien que par esprit de contradiction ^^

Sinon pour info, Le moulin du val de seugnes dans les charentes maritimes je crois, 300 euros le week-end par couple forfait bacchus, franchement faut le faire. J'ai l'habitude des restos gastro, celui-ci tait vraiment parfait.

A+

----------


## mavina

> Et encore un de plus sur les rangs.


Pour l'avoir vue en vrai, faut avouer que ce n'est pas vol  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour l'avoir vue en vrai, faut avouer que ce n'est pas vol


Je plussoie pour l'avoir vu en vrai galement.  :;):

----------


## kOrt3x

Fte commercial, a ne m'intresse pas.

Je le trouve tous les jours alors je n'ai pas besoin d'un journe spciale pour a.

----------


## Auteur

> Bien, Fleur Anne,
> 
> Je vais te faire alors un joli cadeau (c'est du moins mon intention), puisque nous ne sommes pas encore le jour de la Saint Valentin.
> 
> Je trouve que tu as un fort joli prnom (ou pseudo)
> 
> Ne t'inquite surtout pas (ni ne te mprends) ... mon ge est tel que je suis hors course depuis longtemps ...... Le compliment est donc gratuit.


clique sur le lien de sa signature ("Mes tutos") et tu verras que la page d'accueil son site est  l'image de son prnom (charmant)  :;):

----------


## Aitone

> Je trouve que tu as un fort joli prnom (ou pseudo)
> 
> Ne t'inquite surtout pas (ni ne te mprends) ... mon ge est tel que je suis hors course depuis longtemps ...... Le compliment est donc gratuit.





> Et encore un de plus sur les rangs. 
> 
> Fait la queue et attends ton tour.





> Pour l'avoir vue en vrai, faut avouer que ce n'est pas vol





> Je plussoie pour l'avoir vu en vrai galement.





> tu verras que la page d'accueil son site est  l'image de son prnom (charmant)


T'as pas la cte toi dj  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> T'as pas la cte toi dj


Normal, c'est la (l'une des) MISS DVP en titre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Astartee

> Malheureusement, parfois j'ai l'impression que certaines filles prfreraient qu'on ne leur prouve pas le reste de l'anne mais que c'est un pcher mortel que de rater la st valentin...


Disons que si tu veux te servir de l'argument _"c'est du mercantilisme, moi je t'aime tous les jours"_ il faut au moins qu'il y ait eu effectivement quelques attentions spciales le reste de l'anne... S'il n'y a jamais rien le reste de l'anne (bon... acceptable...) mais qu'_en plus_ il n'y a rien  Nol ni  l'anniversaire ni  la Saint Valentin, en gnral a finit mal (plus acceptable du tout !  ::evilred:: )




> 90% de bashFR c'est du fake


oui mais il y a des fakes drles - comme les blagues : si a se trouve en fait le coup du Tipp-Ex sur l'cran c'tait une brune qui l'a fait, c'est un fake ! ( ::aie:: ) - et celui-ci est relativement correct  :;): 



Pour rpondre au sujet :
Vu le degr de romantisme de mon fianc et de moi-mme, je crois qu'on ne va rien faire du tout ;  part se voir le week-end, regarder un film le soir et traner un peu ensemble, comme d'habitude, quoi... enfin, disons que moi je n'ai rien prvu et que si lui a prvu quelque chose je serai plutt surprise

----------


## granquet

> La fte des amouquoi ? Cela se mange-t'il ? Je me souviens qu'un jour on m'a parl de rome antique... mais a a dgnr en pugilat. Ca m'nerve quand je comprend pas. Je deviens violent pour compenser.
> 
> Sinon je pense aller en fort couper du bois.


on m'as expliqu. l'amour spah compliqu :
l'amour c'est un truc, a se vend pas sur ebay
non, a se vend sur meetic, c'est un truc un peu comme amazon et le papier pour la chemine, sauf que c'est pour l'amour
bon aprs, tu peux en trouver ailleurs que sur meetic.
un peu comme le papier pour la chemine qu'on trouve dans la boite devant la hutte.
bon aprs, j'ai dcroch ...
jvais voir si y font pas des cours de rattrapage  ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> comme chaque anne, je m'offre moi, nu tel un apollon et avec un ruban rouge autour du corps 
> bah vi un, quoi de mieux qu'offrir un mister DVP invaincu depuis plus de 3000ans


Phara : sort de ce corps !!!!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## ghost emperor

Bah mme si c'est commercial, sa me donne une bonne excuse pour payer le resto a ma femme. A chaque fois qu'on va au resto, elle refuse catgoriquement que je paye seul alors la st valentin c'est juste un prtexte pour lui offrir vraiment un repas ^^.

(j'espre qu'elle verra pas ce post sinon...  ::aie:: )

----------


## gege2061

> comme chaque anne, je m'offre moi, nu tel un apollon et avec un ruban rouge autour du corps


Tu passeras mes condolances  la (mal)heureuse lue  ::aie:: 

Perso mon cadeau sera mon absence, a lui fera des vacances (et  moi aussi accessoirement  ::aie::  Et c'est pas tout, j'ai mario galaxie  finir re-aie).




> Phara : sort de ce corps !!!!!!


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

> La saint valentin c'est naz, la saint valentin ca sert a rien, la saint valentin ca m'nerve je plainds tous les valentins


tu viens de gagner mon soutien total  ::mrgreen::   ::king::

----------


## ghost emperor

> tu viens de gagner mon soutien total


Ah, je vois qu'il y a des clibataires  ::P: .
Allez les gars, faut pas dsesprer...

----------


## Katyucha

> Ah, je vois qu'il y a des clibataires .
> Allez les gars, faut pas dsesprer...


Justement, tant que je suis clibataire, je vis dans le bonheur

----------


## Commodore

Justement je suis pas clibataire  ::aie::

----------


## mordrhim

[mode Macho ON]
Faites comme moi, rompez toujours avant la saint valentin, ca vous fait faire des economies et vous pouvez changer 
[mode Macho OFF]

Non, la saint valentin peut etre une raison purement commerciale, mais elle reste tout de mme une occasion pour les couples en lgre difficult de penser  l'autre.

Pour les couples sans difficult majeure, elle permet aussi de se rapeller que la routine des cadeau habituelle peut tre revivifie lors d'une occasion qui est tout de mme "la journe de l'amour" !

----------


## mavina

> Pour les couples sans difficult majeure, elle permet aussi de se rapeller que la routine des cadeau habituelle peut tre revivifie lors d'une occasion qui est tout de mme "la journe de l'amour" !


D'o la dbilit de la chose, si faut une journe de l'amour pour s'aimer, autant que le couple en question se quitte de suite, a fera un gain de temps...

F.

----------


## ben_harper

> D'o la dbilit de la chose, si faut une journe de l'amour pour s'aimer, autant que le couple en question se quitte de suite, a fera un gain de temps...
> 
> F.


Je trouve ce topic  tendance un peu rleuse, 
si on va dans ce sens, on ne fait plus de fte nationale, plus de fte des mres, des grand mres, des pres, plus noel, plus de jour de l'an etc...

----------


## Commodore

ben... on trolle gaiement, quoi  ::oops::

----------


## Maxoo

> Je trouve ce topic  tendance un peu rleuse, 
> si on va dans ce sens, on ne fait plus de fte nationale, plus de fte des mres, des grand mres, des pres, plus noel, plus de jour de l'an etc...


fete des mres, pres et grand, c'est comme la saint valentin purement commerciales. Et je les supprimerais bien.

Par contre les autres que tu cites on une signification plus concrte pour moi.

----------


## Loceka

> Je trouve ce topic  tendance un peu rleuse, 
> si on va dans ce sens, on ne fait plus de fte nationale, plus de fte des mres, des grand mres, des pres, plus noel, plus de jour de l'an etc...


Et en quoi ce serait un mal ?  ::roll::

----------


## mavina

> Je trouve ce topic  tendance un peu rleuse, 
> si on va dans ce sens, on ne fait plus de fte nationale, plus de fte des mres, des grand mres, des pres, plus noel, plus de jour de l'an etc...


Je trouve que le jour de l'an est un jour comem les autres, je trouve que noel est une fte intolrante (pourquoi la naissance de jsus serait plus importante que la naissance d'un prophte d'une autre religion ?), etc etc.

Si on peut mme plus troller dans la taverne... Les jeunes de nos jours

F.

----------


## Aitone

> Je trouve que le jour de l'an est un jour comem les autres,


Le jour de l'an oui mais la veille, le 31, c'est la teuf  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Comme presque tous les saint Valentin, je vais rien faire (presque car je l'ai ft une fois).

Je trouve la mdiatisation autour de cette fte hyper nulle et c'est pas pour autant que je vais sortir le nez de chez moi  :;): 

Looser forever...

----------


## LineLe

yop
deux jours d'absence et vous trollez sans moi...




> Il y a aussi certaines filles qui veulent qu'on leur prouve le reste de l'anne mais pour qui c'est un pch mortel que de rater la Saint Valentin. 
> 
> Sinon, pour ma part, tant clibataire en ce moment (), je pense que je vais sortir boire un verre histoire d'essayer de ferrer un poisson.


en lisant le dbut je me suis dit, tiens, pourquoi ne pas l'accompagner.... et en lisant la fin,... en fait non  ::aie:: 

alors perso moi je suis du genre la st valentin ne reprsente pas grand chose pour moi sauf une fete commerciale...
voir la grosse majorit de ces messieurs se presser chez le fleuriste, ou de reserver un resto, plus par peur de se faire trucider par leur bien aime, que par intention.... et en fait ben c'est l'intention qui compte...et  la saint valentin, c'est pas une intention, on le sent plus comme un "devoir" social... a a perdu tout son sens... un peu comme nol...

pour la petite anecdote, je me souviens bien de la saint valentin de l'anne dernire... ce jour l j'avais achet quelques chemises  mon ex (il aime a, et je lui en achetais souvent le reste de l'anne galement -et d'autres choses aussi-, que a tombe ce jour c'tait plus un hasard, j'accompagnais un collgue faire les boutiques). Donc le soir, je les lui donne, il est tout content, comme  chaque fois, et moi a me fait super plaisir... Et l... il me sort "raah mais moi j'ai rien pour toi pour la saint valentin, j'ai pas trouv de fleuriste ouvert"... en rgion parisienne avant 19h alors que je venais de rentrer et que je voyais plein de cou****ns faire la queue (et a me faisait bien marrer, je trouvais a ridicule)
qu'il ne m'ait rien pris, franchement, je m'en bats l'oeil et le flanc gauche... mais me sortir une normit pareille  :8O: 

donc  la saint valentin de mon ct c'est dplacement, puis rentrage chez moi dans les bouchons, et prparage de sac pour rentrer CHEZ MOI, dans la plus belle rgion de France  ::yaisse2::

----------


## bakaneko

> ... et prparage de sac pour rentrer CHEZ MOI, dans la plus belle rgion de France


Tu viens visiter le sud de la France???  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu viens visiter le sud de la France???


Mais non, elle va en Corse en fait.  ::aie::

----------


## sango85

> Mais non, elle va en Corse en fait.


Elle descend en Vendee ... 

Ca me rapelle un vieux topic ca, a l'epoque ou j'avais le temps de troller ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mavina

L'alsace, c'est vrai que c'est joli...

F.

----------


## Poilou

ah ben a tombe bien si tu descends dans le sud, en ce moment, on peut manger dehors tellement il fait bon le midi  :;): 

Poilou qui ressort les trolls manches courtes

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> ah ben a tombe bien si tu descends dans le sud, en ce moment, on peut manger dehors tellement il fait bon le midi 
> 
> Poilou qui ressort les trolls manches courtes


Pas un brin de vent... pas un nuage... Ca sent la plage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BertrandA

> fete des mres, pres et grand, c'est comme la saint valentin purement commerciales. Et je les supprimerais bien.


La fte des mres n'est pas  mettre dans le mme panier : elle trouve ses racines dans la Grce antique, mais elle fut inscrite au calendrier et institutionnalise par Ptain en 1941.
A ce titre, je serais favorable  sa suppression. Tu oublies galement de citer Halloween.




> je trouve que noel est une fte intolrante (pourquoi la naissance de jsus serait plus importante que la naissance d'un prophte d'une autre religion ?)F.


Nol est une fte paenne  l'origine, rcupre par la religion.
On serait d'ailleurs bien en peine de dater exactement la naissance de Jsus, mme l'anne.

----------


## LineLe

> La fte des mres n'est pas  mettre dans le mme panier : elle trouve ses racines dans la Grce antique, mais elle fut inscrite au calendrier et institutionnalise par Ptain en 1941.
> A ce titre, je serais favorable  sa suppression. Tu oublies galement de citer Halloween.
> 
> 
> Nol est une fte paenne  l'origine, rcupre par la religion.
> On serait d'ailleurs bien en peine de dater exactement la naissance de Jsus, mme l'anne.


Ah non je ne suis pas d'avis de supprimer la la fte des mres... perso, mes parents ont fait beaucoup pour moi (et font toujours d'ailleurs) et moi a me donne une bonne excuse pour que mes parents acceptent un cadeau... enfin surtout ma mre... mon pre accepte plus volontiers...
mme si ce n'est pas vident de leur faire vraiment plaisir ! je galre  chaque fois, mais bon... je trouve que je leur dois bien un minimum... et au moins avec l'excuse de la fete des mres, fete des peres, ils peuvent pas trop ronchonner  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> mme si ce n'est pas vident de leur faire vraiment plaisir ! je galre  chaque fois, mais bon... je trouve que je leur dois bien un minimum... et au moins avec l'excuse de la fete des mres, fete des peres, ils peuvent pas trop ronchonner


Les anniversaires et noel sont suffisant pour faire plaisirs  ses parents ...

Je trouve que la fete des mres et des pres vraiment les plus commerciales qui existent ...

----------


## LineLe

> Les anniversaires et noel sont suffisant pour faire plaisirs  ses parents ...
> 
> Je trouve que la fete des mres et des pres vraiment les plus commerciales qui existent ...


vu ce qu'ils font pour nous... pour moi fte des mres et pres c'est vraiment plus pour dire "merci"
quand je vois comme les parents sont ravis d'avoir un magnifique collier de nouilles fait artisanalement ou autre miroir encadr de mas...
tant donn que cela fait maintenant quelques annes que je ne vis plus chez mes parents, et que je ne les vois pas souvent, j'essaie de faire attention d'tre prsente  ces dates l au mme titre que lors de leurs anniversaires... parce que mme s'ils ne le disent pas, je sais qu'ils y font attention...

----------


## mavina

La fete des pres et mres, c'est tous les jours qu'on les ftes  :;):

----------


## zodd

> Pas un brin de vent... pas un nuage... Ca sent la plage


Bah moi me suis baign le 19 janvier dernier...  :8-):

----------


## LineLe

> La fete des pres et mres, c'est tous les jours qu'on les ftes


je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir la possibilit de les voir tous les jours. Je suis loin de   ma famille...

----------


## mavina

Oui, ce que je veux dire c'est que la fte des meres ou des peres, c'est comme la fete des amoureux, si on les aime vraiment, on n'en a pas besoin  :;): 

F.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> donc  la saint valentin de mon ct c'est dplacement, puis rentrage chez moi dans les bouchons, et prparage de sac pour rentrer CHEZ MOI, dans la plus belle rgion de France


Bon retour au pays  ::lahola::

----------


## Maxoo

> je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir la possibilit de les voir tous les jours. Je suis loin de   ma famille...


Et ben raison de plus de leur montrer que tu les aimes  chaque fois que tu viens. Mais de l  se dire : tiens le WE prochain c'est la fte des mres, faut que je descendes ... c'est nul.

Descends quand tu veux, pour les voir, sans avoir besoin d'un prtexte. va les voir plus souvent !!

----------


## LineLe

> Et ben raison de plus de leur montrer que tu les aimes  chaque fois que tu viens.


C'est ce que je fais  :;): 




> Mais de l  se dire : tiens le WE prochain c'est la fte des mres, faut que je descendes ... c'est nul.


Dans le principe je suis d'accord. Dans la pratique, mes parents, si le jour de la fte des mres/pres, il n'y a ni ma soeur, ni moi, a se transforme en catastrophe nationale. Mais ils ne te diraient pas avant que a leur ferait plaisir que l'on soit l... 
au contraire...
mais par exemple, ce que je voulais dire, (et je crois que quelqu'un a soulign ce point pour la saint valentin), la prochaine fois je vais ramener un ptit truc  mon pre. Ben le problme c'est que ma mre va probablement vouloir me rembourser et si je lui dis que non, la semaine d'aprs j'ai un virement de sa part sur mon compte courant avec une estimation  la marmite du prix de la chose... Et si je ramne le mme truc, le jour de la fte des pres, j'ai pas ce problme. 



> Descends quand tu veux, pour les voir, sans avoir besoin d'un prtexte. va les voir plus souvent !!


euh ben c'est ce que je fais... j'essaie de rentrer une fois par mois... sans prtexte... et je les appelle toutes les semaines... sans prtexte...

----------


## Maxoo

Dans tout ce que tu me dis : la seule vraie chose choquante pour moi c'est a :



> Dans la pratique, mes parents, si le jour de la fte des mres/pres, il n'y a ni ma soeur, ni moi, a se transforme en catastrophe nationale.


Mais pourquoi ? La c'est un problme de tes parents, mais quand mme.

Je reprend donc mon exemple de tout  l'heure : Si le WE de la fete des meres tu ne peux pas venir et ta soeur non plus, a sera la catastrophe, alors que le WE d'aprs a aurait t possible pour toi, du coup tu viens exprs un WE qui t'arranges pas.

Autre chose : je ne sais pas si tu es en couple ou pas, mais si tu l'tais : il faudrait que tu choisisses chaque anne : "on va chez toi ou moi pour cette fete des peres, ..." Dj que Noel c'est compliqu ...

Bref, toi tu fais tout bien, mais tu es une esclave de la fete des peres/meres  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Bref, toi tu fais tout bien, mais tu es *une esclave* de la fete des peres/meres


Ouais faut pas exagrer non plus.  ::mouarf:: 

Ca reste des ftes qui se sont ancrs dans la tradition populaire, si vous n'aimez pas a (c'est mon cas pour nol) ok mais n'en dgoutez pas les autres non plus.  ::mouarf:: 

Toute ces ftes, c'est avant tout une bonne excuse pour la faire (la fte).  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

Bon pour relancer un peu plus le troll  ::yaisse2::  , que pensez vous d'haloween ?( ou wawawine comme dirait ma grand mre  ::lol::  )
 ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

Pour la saint valentin, ce sera declaration de flame  une demoiselle recemment rencontr  ::oops:: 
Peut-etre un rateau en vue... ::aie:: 

Pour la fete des pere/mere: comme d'hab Que Dal' parce qu'ils le valent bien...  ::mrgreen::  Non mais!

Pour halloween, c'est effrayage de demoiselles dans les rues sombres...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Dans tout ce que tu me dis : la seule vraie chose choquante pour moi c'est a :
> 
> Mais pourquoi ? La c'est un problme de tes parents, mais quand mme.
> 
> Je reprend donc mon exemple de tout  l'heure : Si le WE de la fete des meres tu ne peux pas venir et ta soeur non plus, a sera la catastrophe, alors que le WE d'aprs a aurait t possible pour toi, du coup tu viens exprs un WE qui t'arranges pas.
> 
> Autre chose : je ne sais pas si tu es en couple ou pas, mais si tu l'tais : il faudrait que tu choisisses chaque anne : "on va chez toi ou moi pour cette fete des peres, ..." Dj que Noel c'est compliqu ...
> 
> Bref, toi tu fais tout bien, mais tu es une esclave de la fete des peres/meres


Mes parents... c'est tout un pome...
quand j'tais plus jeune, je ne le comprenais pas, et a m'nervait... maintenant je me dis qu'ils ne changeront plus, mme si ce n'est pas forcment facile tous les jours.




> Pour la saint valentin, ce sera declaration de flame  une demoiselle recemment rencontr 
> Peut-etre un rateau en vue...


ben j'espre pour toi que la demoiselle en question n'est pas comme moi...
parce que moi je trouverais a  :8O: 
en tout cas si le mec en question avait une once de chance et me sort un trip le jour de la saint valentin... ben il perd un max de points !  ::lol:: 
ma premire raction serait d'exploser de rire je pense

----------


## LooserBoy

> ben j'espre pour toi que la demoiselle en question n'est pas comme moi...
> parce que moi je trouverais a 
> en tout cas si le mec en question avait une once de chance et me sort un trip le jour de la saint valentin... ben il perd un max de points ! 
> ma premire raction serait d'exploser de rire je pense


Bah pourquoi?  ::D:  Historiquement (au debut il y avait les dinosaures... non  l'epoque medievale) c'est  cette periode que les amoureux eperdus se declaraient leur flame...

----------


## piro

moi la saint valentin, je trouve ca cool car je suis en couple et que je n'ai qu'une femme.
Par contre les autres fetes (noel, fete pere, fete mere) faut faire un choix, EN PLUS NOS PERES SE SONT DEMERDER POUR NAITRE LE MEME JOUR.

J'ai une vie complique des fois  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> et prparage de sac pour rentrer CHEZ MOI, dans la plus belle rgion de France


Tu m'aurais menti depuis le dbut ?  ::cry:: 

Mais bon, je suis bien content de voir que tu ne viens pas de Lorraine mais de Normandie  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Bah pourquoi?  Historiquement (au debut il y avait les dinosaures... non  l'epoque medievale) c'est  cette periode que les amoureux eperdus se declaraient leur flame...


j'essayais de m'imaginer la scne et je trouvais a assez drle

plus srieusement, bizarrement, je trouve que ce jour l a perd tout son charme

----------


## LineLe

> Tu m'aurais menti depuis le dbut ? 
> 
> Mais bon, je suis bien content de voir que tu ne viens pas de Lorraine mais de Normandie


 ::furieux::

----------


## Deadpool

> ben j'espre pour toi que la demoiselle en question n'est pas comme moi...
> parce que moi je trouverais a 
> en tout cas si le mec en question avait une once de chance et me sort un trip le jour de la saint valentin... ben il perd un max de points ! 
> ma premire raction serait d'exploser de rire je pense


Rho Line, lui casse pas son truc. En plus avec son pseudo...  ::aie:: 

Sinon LooserBoy, je croiserai les doigts pour toi. Mais plutt qu'une dclaration, pourquoi ne pas passer  l'action directe?

Un beau roulage de pelle au moment o elle s'y attend le moins et c'est rgl. Et au moins t'es fix tout de suite.  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Rho Line, lui casse pas son truc. En plus avec son pseudo... 
> 
> Sinon LooserBoy, je croiserai les doigts pour toi. Mais plutt qu'une dclaration, pourquoi ne pas passer  l'action directe?
> 
> Un beau roulage de pelle au moment o elle s'y attend le moins et c'est rgl. Et au moins t'es fix tout de suite.


Deadpool... quel charmeur ! ce dieu du romantisme  ::love:: 

T_T

----------


## Deadpool

> Deadpool... quel charmeur ! ce dieu du romantisme 
> 
> T_T


Ben les femmes, comme les hommes, n'aiment pas perdre leur temps.  ::aie:: 

Et puis franchement, toi qu'est ce que tu prfrerais, une dclaration enflamme ou un baiser langoureux?

L'amour sait se passer de mots.  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Ben les femmes, comme les hommes, n'aiment pas perdre leur temps. 
> 
> Et puis franchement, toi qu'est ce que tu prfrerais, une dclaration enflamme ou un baiser langoureux?
> 
> L'amour sait se passer de mots.


tu me demandes de choisir entre la peste et le cholra
essaie sur moi et tu n'auras plus jamais l'occasion d'essayer sur qui que ce soit d'autre... et d'ailleurs tu trouveras les aliments assez insipides...

----------


## Deadpool

> tu me demandes de choisir entre la peste et le cholra
> essaie sur moi et tu n'auras plus jamais l'occasion d'essayer sur qui que ce soit d'autre... et d'ailleurs tu trouveras les aliments assez insipides...


 ::mouarf::  

Que de violence.  ::aie:: 

De toute faon, je suis plus costaud que toi, je te maitrise avec 2 doigts.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> tu me demandes de choisir entre la peste et le cholra
> essaie sur moi et tu n'auras plus jamais l'occasion d'essayer sur qui que ce soit d'autre... et d'ailleurs tu trouveras les aliments assez insipides...


C'est toi qui l'aurai voulu, car si tu acceptes un rdv la jour de la saint valentin, faut pas t'attendre  autre chose.

Non mais  ::langue::

----------


## LooserBoy

> j'essayais de m'imaginer la scne et je trouvais a assez drle
> 
> plus srieusement, bizarrement, je trouve que ce jour l a perd tout son charme


C'est vrai qu'au jour de la valentin adopter le genre:
 ::calim2::  "J'te kiffe trop grave! On dinne chinois ou chez moi?"
Ca fait un peu  ::boulet:: 

hum... c'est vrai que tous ces "blaireaux" en couple... ca donne pas forcement envie...  ::lol:: 

Bon c'est dcid, je vais voir pour ce soir et si c'est le rateau, je rentre au presbitaire (non! ca n'a rien a voir avec un problme de vue...)...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Que de violence. 
> 
> De toute faon, je suis plus costaud que toi, je te maitrise avec 2 doigts.


je suis sre que j'arriverai  te donner du fil  retordre...





> C'est toi qui l'aurai voulu, car si tu acceptes un rdv la jour de la saint valentin, faut pas t'attendre  autre chose.
> 
> Non mais


Ben un jour de saint valentin je prends pas de risque : le seul tre vivant qui aura le droit de m'approcher sera mon chat.
Et pour un jour autre que la saint valentin... cf ma rponse plus haut




> C'est vrai qu'au jour de la valentin adopter le genre:
>  "J'te kiffe trop grave! On dinne chinois ou chez moi?"
> Ca fait un peu 
> 
> hum... c'est vrai que tous ces "blaireaux" en couple... ca donne pas forcement envie... 
> 
> Bon c'est dcid, je vais voir pour ce soir et si c'est le rateau, je rentre au presbitaire (non! ca n'a rien a voir avec un problme de vue...)...


ben
bon courage!

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> plus srieusement, bizarrement, je trouve que ce jour l a perd tout son charme


+1 a fait genre le gars il a besoin d'une occasion....
sinon moi la saint valentin ben.....rien sauf peut tre une sortie avec des potes clibataires...dj parce qu'elle est  100bornes de chez moi et puis parce que ct portefeuille ce mois-ci.... ::aie:: 
la St Valentin est indniablement une fte commerciale comme les autres....mais quand je peux la respecter je le fais....mais quand je ne la fais pas je suis pardonn parce qu'en 3 ans et quelques mois la Mme Magicbisous-nours elle a eu le temps de s'apercevoir que je l'aime tous les jours...

----------


## mavina

> j'essayais de m'imaginer la scne et je trouvais a assez drle
> 
> plus srieusement, bizarrement, je trouve que ce jour l a perd tout son charme


C'est bateau (mouche pour les parisiens) surtout  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

> je suis sre que j'arriverai  te donner du fil  retordre...
> 
> Ben un jour de saint valentin je prends pas de risque : le seul tre vivant qui aura le droit de m'approcher sera mon chat.
> Et pour un jour autre que la saint valentin... cf ma rponse plus haut
> 
> ben
> bon courage!


Miam! une "rebelz"!
Re Miam! Qui aime les chats...

En esprant que cela ne devienne pas:
Pre LooserBoy, vous tes appel au confessional!

----------


## mavina

> Ben un jour de saint valentin je prends pas de risque : le seul tre vivant qui aura le droit de m'approcher sera mon chat.
> Et pour un jour autre que la saint valentin... cf ma rponse plus haut


Et si ca venait de quelqu'un qui trouve au moins autant que toi que la saint-valentin est dbile ce jour l ?  :;): 

F.

----------


## LineLe

> Miam! une "rebelz"!
> Re Miam! Qui aime les chats...
> 
> En esprant que cela ne devienne pas:
> Pre LooserBoy, vous tes appel au confessional!


"Miam"...  ::roll:: 
et j'aime pas les chats.

F. : la considration de la St Valentin n'est pas mon critre de slection  :;): 
Donc  moins qu'il ne dtourne habilement la chose, en tenant compte de ma vision de cette "fte"...

----------


## mavina

Enfin bon yen a 364 autres pour dclarer la chose ^^ faudrait vraiment tre  ::cfou::  te connaissant

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Enfin bon yen a 364 autres pour dclarer la chose ^^ faudrait vraiment tre  te connaissant


je vois bien le gars il attend le 15 et il sort :
"ben Line...je sais que tu n'aimes pas la St Valentin et hier je me suis rendu compte que je voulais sortir avec toi alors j'ai attendu aujourd'hui pour t'en parler"  ::yaisse2::

----------


## mavina

Bah la tu te prends tout ce dont line a parl avec une dclaration ainsi  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

Je ne connais pas LineLe mais du peu que j'en ai pu voir, j'ajouterais: Au Moins!

*S'enfuit en courant parce que c'est le WE et pour viter les coups*

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne connais pas LineLe mais du peu que j'en ai pu voir, j'ajouterais: Au Moins!
> 
> *S'enfuit en courant parce que c'est le WE et pour viter les coups*


Ben tu sais, Line elle fait sa violente mais en fait c'est la douceur incarne.  ::D: 

Les rumeurs de lance-flammes et d'aspirateur ne sont que des rumeurs justement.  ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

> Ben tu sais, Line elle fait sa violente mais en fait c'est la douceur incarne.


Comme les ongles c'est a ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> Ben tu sais, Line elle fait sa violente mais en fait c'est la douceur incarne. 
> 
> Les rumeurs de lance-flammes et d'aspirateur ne sont que des rumeurs justement.


ben j'ai menac Adrien avec une lame de rasoir l'autre jour
au niveau du cou en plus

----------


## Deadpool

> ben j'ai menac Adrien avec une lame de rasoir l'autre jour
> au niveau du cou en plus


Heu c'tait une tondeuse pour cheveux.  ::mouarf:: 
Tu aurais mis beaucoup de temps pour lui faire mal.  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Heu c'tait une tondeuse pour cheveux. 
> Tu aurais mis beaucoup de temps pour lui faire mal.


ben non j'ai fait la nuque au rasoir (3 lames)
et le reste aux ciseaux

----------


## Loceka

> Enfin bon yen a 364 autres pour dclarer la chose ^^ faudrait vraiment tre  te connaissant


J'ai pas bien compris, tu veux dire qu'il faudrait tre fou pour le lui demander, mme les 364 autres jours ?  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> J'ai pas bien compris, tu veux dire qu'il faudrait tre fou pour le lui demander, mme les 364 autres jours ?


Non juste ce jour la, les autres jours j'sais pas trop ^^

Stu veux j'taterai l'terrain un d'ces 4 ===>  ::aie::

----------


## ouskel'n'or

J'tais tranquille dans mon coin avec un caf bien chaud fumant devant moi quand j'ai lu a *!*


> Comme vous le savez certainement tous, le 14 fvrier prochain c'est la Saint Valentin, la fte pour tous les namoureux.


Non mais de quoi je me mle !
Maintenant qu'on sait on va se sentir oblig de faire quelque chose... 
Quand je pense qu'on ne sait mme pas pourquoi Valentin est ml  cette histoire... peut-tre bien parce que lui aussi tait un martyr...  ::cry:: 




> PS : J'ai failli mettre le tag [troll] dans le titre.


Comme quoi t'aurais mieux fait !

----------


## ucfoutu

> J'ai pas bien compris, tu veux dire qu'il faudrait tre fou pour le lui demander,* mme les 364 autres jours* ?


Tiens !
Troll pour Troll, trollons gaiement (n'y voyez pas de jeu de mots) :

Il faudrait quand mme penser aux  bi-sexe-ils et aux bi-sexe-elles (ils ont pour eux un 365me autre jour de temps  autre)... :;): 

Sans parler des Irma Frau Ditt...

----------


## mavina

Je savais qu'il y aurai forcment un pour faire la rflexion, nous somme en anne  366 jours, je sais...

F.

----------


## LineLe

> Non juste ce jour la, les autres jours j'sais pas trop ^^
> 
> Stu veux j'taterai l'terrain un d'ces 4 ===>


 ::nono:: 
Personne ne tte
ou il tatera de mon baton  ::fessee:: 




> Je savais qu'il y aurai forcment un pour faire la rflexion, nous somme en anne  366 jours, je sais...
> 
> F.


au moins ce topic m'aura appris qu'il y a un 29 fvrier cette anne  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

Et en plus, c'est mon anniversaire le 14/02  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

> Et en plus, c'est mon anniversaire le 14/02


Joyeux presqu'anniversaire dans ce cas.  ::D: 




> Personne ne tte
> ou il tatera de mon baton


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 





> au moins ce topic m'aura appris qu'il y a un 29 fvrier cette anne


A bon? Ce topic n'aura donc pas t totalement inutile.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour moi la saint Valentin c'est surtout le jour o je fte *particulirement* chaque seconde que j'aime ma troyenne. C'est pas un jour o je l'aime plus mais plutt un jour o je "rsume" les autres jours.

Bref, le jour de l'an de l'amour. Un jour a prendre avec lgret et plaisir sans se prendre la tte  se dire que c'est une fte commerciale et que c'est pas du vrai amour et que seul le pognon est investigateur... Nan, nan, nan...

Ma chre et tendre allons diner tranquillement chez nous et je vais lui dire combien je l'aime et combien je suis content de vivre avec elle.




> Sinon je pense aller en fort couper du bois.


Pourquoi je suis pas tonn ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Moi je n'aime pas la St Valentin
> Je hais le monde entier
> Je dtesterai tous tes amis
> La vie de famille aussi
> On m'a dit que je suis nul  l'oral
> Que je ne peux pas mieux faire
> Comme une vie fade et si triste  pleurer
> Moi je ne pense qu' toi
> 
> ...

----------


## LineLe

Ben le problme c'est que les gens sentent souvent a comme une obligation.
Et le martelage commercial a rendu la chose un peu artificielle.
Un peu comme Nol...

----------


## beekeep

Nous on a dcid avec mes amis (et amies) de faire un restau en arrivant en bordel pour mettre le souk ..

.. juste pour troller les dners aux chandelles  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Nous on a dcid avec mes amis (et amies) de faire un restau en arrivant en bordel pour mettre le souk ..
> 
> .. juste pour troller les dners aux chandelles


j'espre que t'es pas srieux  ::roll::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Et le martelage commercial a rendu la chose un peu artificielle.
> Un peu comme Nol...


Comme la fte des grand-meres, des mres, des peres, du jour de l'an, de la toussaint, de la saint glinglin (vous savez le 30 fvrier  ::aie:: ), de la jeunesse, du mariage, des enfants, de la voiture, de la maison, de la propriet prive,...

Tous nos comportements sont rgis par un bas(ic) instinct grgaire... une fois de plus ou une fois de moins...

----------


## Shivaneth

Perso la saint valentin pour moi c'est plus une excuse pour passer une soire ppre  deux ... a fait du bien de temps en temps

----------


## AdriM

La st Valentin, la fte que ta petite amie critique pour la dpense occasione si tu y penses, et qui te fais la gueule si tu y penses pas  ::aie::

----------


## straasha

je suis quand mme tonn que personne n'est encore propos de RID pour les celibataires ce jour la ...
...
...
y a du monde sur Toulouse ?

----------


## LineLe

::mouarf:: 
j'imagine bien la bande de 10 mecs dans un bar en train de siroter une bire dpits de se rendre compte qu'en fait ils sont seuls ce soir l...
Enfin toutes les occasions sont bonnes

je vous aurais bien accompagn, mais finalement je dois passer chez mon ex pour lui emprunter sa voiture... m'en serais bien pass  ::?:

----------


## IllusionStriker

> j'imagine bien la bande de 10 mecs dans un bar en train de siroter une bire dpits de se rendre compte qu'en fait ils sont seuls ce soir l...
> Enfin toutes les occasions sont bonnes
> 
> je vous aurais bien accompagn, mais finalement je dois passer chez mon ex pour lui emprunter sa voiture... m'en serais bien pass


a sent le prtexte pour le voir mais ce n'est pas mes affaires... ::lol:: 

perso mois la St Valentin ben a sera tous seul cette anne mon ex moite a foutu le camp il y a peu enfin c'est la vie ! peut etre que je vais en profiter pour renouer avec quelques plan c** d'antans  ::mouarf::  a voir une chose est sur si je suis vraiment tous seul ce soir la ben c'est que grosse cuite ...attention les dgats!

----------


## beekeep

> j'imagine bien la bande de 10 mecs dans un bar en train de siroter une bire dpits de se rendre compte qu'en fait ils sont seuls ce soir l...


il 'y a pas que les clibataires et non plus que les mecs qui ont envie de s'amuser ce soir la.

----------


## LineLe

> a sent le prtexte pour le voir mais ce n'est pas mes affaires...


Pas vraiment non. C'est a ou je ne peux pas rentrer chez moi ce week end.




> perso mois la St Valentin ben a sera tous seul cette anne mon ex moite a foutu le camp il y a peu enfin c'est la vie ! peut etre que je vais en profiter pour renouer avec quelques plan c** d'antans  a voir une chose est sur si je suis vraiment tous seul ce soir la ben c'est que grosse cuite ...attention les dgats!


Seule ou pas  St Valentin, c'est souvent un soir comme un autre.

----------


## LineLe

> il 'y a pas que les clibataires et non plus que les mecs qui ont envie de s'amuser ce soir la.


ben oui mais de l  aller pourrir les soires des autres (cf ton autre post plus haut)

----------


## beekeep

> ben oui mais de l  aller pourrir les soires des autres (cf ton autre post plus haut)


easy, easy ..

je suis pas trop du genre  faire chier les gens.

je voulais juste rigouler ..

tan pis je  ::arrow::

----------


## IllusionStriker

> Pas vraiment non. C'est a ou je ne peux pas rentrer chez moi ce week end.
> 
> 
> Seule ou pas  St Valentin, c'est souvent un soir comme un autre.


tu as raison  un  soir comme un autre ...enfin presque avec un prtexte de plus de se prendre une cuite ou de sortir (ou les 2)


PS: petite annonce --> j h cherche j f pour rencontre delire ou coquine .....mdr  ::wow::

----------


## mavina

Il crit "mdr"  la fin mais il est on ne peut plus srieux...

F.

----------


## Shivaneth

> PS: petite annonce --> j h cherche j f pour rencontre delire ou coquine .....mdr


tu penses srieusement que a marche ce genre d'annonces ? zavez dj essay ?

----------


## ben_harper

> tu penses srieusement que a marche ce genre d'annonces ? zavez dj essay ?



Ouais, mais  la fin la fille m'a dit qu'il fallait payer...  ::?: 

 ::aie::

----------


## IllusionStriker

qui ne tente rien n'a rien !



> ..et tu sais sur un malentendu ya ptete moyen de conclure


 ::yaisse2:: 
toute personne interresse merci de me contacter avant la date d'chance du 14/02/08 au 06.xx.xx.xx.xx ou MP  ::P: 

edit>>> un bouquet de rose sera offert si on me fait craquer  :;):  ::wow:: 
mdr ce thread se transforme en agence matrimoniale!

----------


## Deadpool

Si une jolie sirne veut se faire ferrer par moi, mp.  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

Je passes ma petite annonce aussi

Recherche demoiselle portugaise non-poilue dans la rgion de Porto

Voili voilou  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je passes ma petite annonce aussi
> 
> Recherche demoiselle portugaise non-poilue dans la rgion de Porto
> 
> Voili voilou


MDR la prcision.  ::mouarf::

----------


## AdriM

Je prcise qu'il s'agit d'un petite lgende qu'il convient de laisser continuer (il en reste plus pour nous  ::P: )

----------


## Deadpool

> Je prcise qu'il s'agit d'un petite lgende qu'il convient de laisser continuer (il en reste plus pour nous )


4 ans que j'ai pas t au pays.  ::cry::  Va falloir remdier  a.  :8-):

----------


## AdriM

4 ans que j'ai pas t en France (enfin a part 3 jours a Paris), on echange?

----------


## Deadpool

> 4 ans que j'ai pas t en France (enfin a part 3 jours a Paris), on echange?


On changera cet t.  :8-):

----------


## gege2061

> Fter la Saint Valentin, a porte malheur


 ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

C'est un bon prtexte pour sortir jeudi avec la demoiselle qu'on a rencontr samedi et qui nous plait  fond nan ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

Tiens j'ai trouv a :
http://www.linternaute.com/humour/be...oir-plus.shtml

Pour ceux qui veulent pas fter la saint-valentin !!

----------


## IllusionStriker

> C'est un bon prtexte pour sortir jeudi avec la demoiselle qu'on a rencontr samedi et qui nous plait  fond nan ?


tout a fait d'accord!  :;):  et cela marche meme si on l'a rencontre en derniere minute  ::mouarf:: 

enorme le lien que tu nous as mis *Maxoo* ce serait marrant de se pointer avec ce genre de cadeau  ::king:: 
PS:Tjrs pas de rponse pour ma petite annonce?euh je peux me dplacer... ptdr ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est un bon prtexte pour sortir jeudi avec la demoiselle qu'on a rencontr samedi et qui nous plait  fond nan ?


C'est pas toi qui disait que a servait  rien la Saint Valentin?  ::aie:: 





> D'o la dbilit de la chose, si faut une journe de l'amour pour s'aimer, autant que le couple en question se quitte de suite, a fera un gain de temps...
> 
> F.


Ah si.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mavina

> C'est pas toi qui disait que a servait  rien la Saint Valentin? 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ah si.


Je ne sors pas en couple, je vais en soire avec une demoiselle, pas spcialement pour la saint-valentin, mai s l'occasion d'une soire.
C'est pas parcequ'une chose est dbile qu'on peut pas profiter de tout ce qui l'entoure. De plus, je ne prvois pas la dclaration bateau du 14 fvrier...

Vous interprtez les paroles des gens comme cel vous chante ...  :;): 

F.

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne sors pas en couple, je vais en soire avec une demoiselle, pas spcialement pour la saint-valentin, mai s l'occasion d'une soire.
> C'est pas parcequ'une chose est dbile qu'on peut pas profiter de tout ce qui l'entoure. De plus, je ne prvois pas la dclaration bateau du 14 fvrier...
> 
> Vous interprtez les paroles des gens comme cel vous chante ... 
> 
> F.


Le prends pas mal, je te taquine un peu c'est tout.  :;):

----------


## mavina

> Le prends pas mal, je te taquine un peu c'est tout.


Je ne le prends pas mal, je m'vertue  te contredire  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement j'ai l'occasion de sortir jeudi avec la demoiselle en question, peu m'importe que ce soit la saint-valentin, la saint-glinglin ou autre...
J'y vais  ::love:: 

F.

----------


## LooserBoy

Et pourquoi pas feter la non saint valentin?
Ca fait (cette anne) 365 jours de teuf et l'anne prochaine seulement 364 jours ,mais quand meme...  ::aie:: 

Bon, c'est un peu fatiguant mais avec un peu d'entrainement et les bonbons bleus...  ::oops::  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Dire que la St Valentin, c'est commercial, c'est sans doute vrai. Que c'est devenu une obligation sociale vis a vis de sa compagne... sans doute ('fin, faut en parler avec elle avant quoi, histoire de savoir ce qu'il en est) 
Mais perso je considre ca surtout comme un pretexte. Un motif comme un autre si on a envie de se faire un restau ce jour l ;-)
Il se trouve que c'est un pretexte dont je n'use pas (comprendre : la plupart du temps, j'apprend que la st valentin, c'tait la semaine _derniere_). Toutes ces ftes sont avant tout des occasions qui sont donnes. Elle ne sont pas forcement "necessaire", mais "a disposition". Pour certain ca peut compter, alors c'est bien d'avoir ca a disposition. Pour d'autres (genre moi), ca ne me fait ni chaud ni froid. 
Et pour un tas de clibataire, ca fait raler, mais ca, c'est un autre problme ;-p

----------


## jbrasselet

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui ont le metro je vous conseille de lire l'edito du jour au milieu du journal. ca m'a bien fait rire  ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

> D'ailleurs pour ceux qui ont le metro je vous conseille de lire l'edito du jour au milieu du journal. ca m'a bien fait rire


Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas :
http://metrofrance.com/fr/divers/pdf...2008_02_13.pdf

Si c'est l'article page 12 dont tu parles, je l'ai trouv pas mal aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon c'est le jour J.  ::aie:: 


Alors c'est bon vous avez achet les cadeaux et rserver le resto?  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

Ah et une dernire petite chose :

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AFRODGE !

 ::lahola::

----------


## Shivaneth

Joyeuse Saint Valentin  tous (surtout aux clibataires ^^)

 ::love2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Joyeuse Saint Valentin  tous (surtout aux clibataires ^^)


Oh, le coup bas !  :8O: 

Bonne fte les Valentin, sinon...

----------


## Shivaneth

> Oh, le coup bas ! 
> 
> Bonne fte les Valentin, sinon...


C'tait pas pour tre mchante mais pour souhaiter une bonne saint valentin  ceux  qui personne ne la souhaite (non non, je m'enfonce pas ...)

----------


## LooserBoy

Bonnes ftes aux Valentins, aux Valentines, aux n'amoureux et aux tout-seuls!  ::mouarf:: 

Sign: tout-seul  ::aie::

----------


## IllusionStriker

> C'tait pas pour tre mchante mais pour souhaiter une bonne saint valentin  ceux  qui personne ne la souhaite (non non, je m'enfonce pas ...)


perso je le prend en bien ! merci 
ah et mesdemoiselles en n'ayant pas repondu a mon annonce vous savez pas ce que vous avez perdu?
accessoirement un traditionel bouquet de rose et matrielement un tar de mon genre  ::lefou:: 
dommage pour vous! (ou tant mieux...) ::aie:: 
sinon ben bonne ftes , joyeux nol, bonne anne, bon anniversaire ,joyeuse pques,....!!! ::yaisse2::

----------


## gege2061

> Le jour de la Saint-Valentin a longtemps t clbr comme tant la fte des clibataires et non des couples. Le jour de la fte, les jeunes filles clibataires se dispersaient aux alentours de leur village et se cachaient en attendant que les jeunes garons clibataires les trouvent (dfinition des lupercales)[rf. souhaite]


Y en a qui en ont de la chance  ::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

Ca veut dire que la chasse est ouverte?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca veut dire que la chasse est ouverte?


Si on en trouve plusieurs on les garde?  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Si on en trouve plusieurs on les garde?


Il faut qu'elles fassent la maille  ::mouarf::

----------


## Shivaneth

> Si on en trouve plusieurs on les garde?


Essayez dj d'en garder une ^^

----------


## random

certains pensent que l'amour a aussi besoin de rites

Le lendemain revint le petit prince.
Il et mieux valu revenir  la mme heure, dit le renard.
Si tu viens, pas exemple,  quatre heures de l'aprs-midi, ds trois heures je
commencerai d'tre heureux. Plus l'heure avancera, plus je me sentirai heureux.
A quatre heures, dj, je m'agiterai et m'inquiterai; je dcouvrirai le prix du bonheur!
Mais si tu viens n'importe quand, je ne saurai jamais  quelle heure m'habiller le coeur...
*Il faut des rites.*

Qu'est-ce qu'un rite? Dit le petit prince.

C'est quelque chose de trop oubli, dit le renard.
C'est ce qui fait *qu'un jour est diffrent des autres jours*, une heure, des autres heures.
Il y a un rite, par exemple, chez mes chasseurs. Ils dansent le jeudi avec les filles du village.
Alors le jeudi est jour merveilleux! Je vais me promener jusqu' la vigne.
Si les chasseurs dansaient n'importe quand, les jours se ressembleraient tous,
et je n'aurais point de vacances.

----------


## Shivaneth

> certains pensent que l'amour a aussi besoin de rites
> 
> Le lendemain revint le petit prince.
> Il et mieux valu revenir  la mme heure, dit le renard.
> Si tu viens, pas exemple,  quatre heures de l'aprs-midi, ds trois heures je
> commencerai d'tre heureux. Plus l'heure avancera, plus je me sentirai heureux.
> A quatre heures, dj, je m'agiterai et m'inquiterai; je dcouvrirai le prix du bonheur!
> Mais si tu viens n'importe quand, je ne saurai jamais  quelle heure m'habiller le coeur...
> *Il faut des rites.*
> ...


 ::cry::  c'est beau :p

----------


## joefou

> certains pensent que l'amour a aussi besoin de rites
> 
> Le lendemain revint le petit prince.
> Il et mieux valu revenir  la mme heure, dit le renard.
> Si tu viens, pas exemple,  quatre heures de l'aprs-midi, ds trois heures je
> commencerai d'tre heureux. Plus l'heure avancera, plus je me sentirai heureux.
> A quatre heures, dj, je m'agiterai et m'inquiterai; je dcouvrirai le prix du bonheur!
> Mais si tu viens n'importe quand, je ne saurai jamais  quelle heure m'habiller le coeur...
> *Il faut des rites.*
> ...



Oui mais bon,  la fin, le Renard, il dvore le petit prince ?  ::aie::

----------


## random

Je creuserais la terre
Jusqu'aprs ma mort
Pour couvrir ton corps
D'or et de lumire
Je ferai un domaine
O l'amour sera roi
O l'amour sera loi
O tu seras ma reine

Quand on bosse on n'a pas trop le temps de creuser la terre, le sol des bureaux est d'ailleurs rarement aurifre (sauf stock option).

Aussi acheter le diamant qu'on n'a pas eut le temps d'aller chercher au Transval, est infiniment plus pratique, bien que moins romantique.

Le mercantilisme a du bon, et le fait d'changer cadeau contre clin, cadeau contre cadeau, clin contre clin n'est pas si affreux.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Oui mais bon,  la fin, le Renard, il dvore le petit prince ?


Mais puisse qu'on te dit que c'est la saint Valentin : le renard et le petit prince auront plein d'enfant et vivront heureux jusqu' la fin des temps...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## random

> Oui mais bon,  la fin, le Renard, il dvore le petit prince ?


tu confonds avec le gamin de Spartehttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enfant_au_renard


et puis se faire  dvorer par son amour peut tre plaisant

----------


## random

12

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Je creuserais la terre
> Je ferai un domaine
> O l'amour sera roi


Je bosserai toute la semaine 
Mme le dimanche chez IKEA ...  ::aie::  
(allez soyez sympa je suis pas le seul  avoir pens  a en lisant ces phrases si ?)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je bosserai toute la semaine 
> Mme le dimanche chez IKEA ...  
> (allez soyez sympa je suis pas le seul  avoir pens  a en lisant ces phrases si ?)


Je sais pas comment te dire
ce que je peux pas crire
Faudrai qu'j'invente des mots
qu'existe pas dans le dico

C'est toi que je t'aime
Vachement beaucoup

----------


## lper

> Si je pouvais avoir mille coeurs pour t'aimer mille fois plus,
> Mais je n'ai qu'un coeur alors prend le mille fois !


a marche aussi pour la carte bleue !  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

J'aurais aim t'aimer, comme on aime le soleil,
te dire que le monde est beau, et que c'est beau d'aimer...
J'aurai aim t'crire le plus beau des pome,
et contruire un empire juste pour ton sourire...
Devenir le soleil pour scher tes sanglots,
et faire battre le ciel pour un futur plus beau...
Mais c'est plus fort que moi, tu vois je n'y peux rien,
ce monde n'est pas pour moi, ce monde n'est pas le mien...

 ::roll::

----------


## jbrasselet

Ah Damien Saez  ::bravo::

----------


## Skyounet

Yeah je regarde Ghost tout seul c'est super marrant.

Le seul soir o je peux pas tre avec ma chrie  ::(:

----------


## Deadpool

Bon alors a s'est bien pass?  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## mavina

Sortie en boite, puis retour chez moi, gratte jusque 4h du mat, puis je la raccompagne chez elle, discussion dans la voiture jusque 5g du mat...

bah, j'crois que j'suis amoureux  ::cry::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Si a c'est bien pass ?

Je me suis ramen avec mes 2 petites BD et mon collier et elle, elle m'offre un ***** d'APN Bridge FinePix S5800 !!!  :8O: 

Ca c'est d'la meuf, je vous l'dit, moi !

Je me suis retrouv comme un abrutis avec mes 3 petits cadeaux (oui je sais c'est l'intention qui compte mais bon...)

Enfin bon ce soir je lui offre le resto  ::king::

----------


## Google.be

Et combien d'entre vous, en couple et anti-saint-valentin, qui ont dcid de ne rien faire se sont fait eng*** ou ont eu une remarque?

Moi en tout cas.... j'te jure!

----------


## gege2061

> Bon alors a s'est bien pass?


De quoi, il y avait quelque chose de spcial ?  ::aie:: 

Franchement quand j'ai vu le nombre de personnes avec des bouquets hier soir a ma bien fait marr  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Si a c'est bien pass ?
> 
> Je me suis ramen avec mes 2 petites BD et mon collier et elle, elle m'offre un ***** d'APN Bridge FinePix S5800 !!! 
> 
> Ca c'est d'la meuf, je vous l'dit, moi !
> 
> Je me suis retrouv comme un abrutis avec mes 3 petits cadeaux (oui je sais c'est l'intention qui compte mais bon...)
> 
> Enfin bon ce soir je lui offre le resto


Elle a pas une soeur?  ::aie:: 




> Sortie en boite, puis retour chez moi, gratte jusque 4h du mat, puis je la raccompagne chez elle, discussion dans la voiture jusque 5g du mat...
> 
> bah, j'crois que j'suis amoureux


Et alors? T'as conclu?  ::aie:: 




> De quoi, il y avait quelque chose de spcial ? 
> 
> *Franchement quand j'ai vu le nombre de personnes avec des bouquets hier soir a ma bien fait marr*



Clair.  ::lol:: 

Hier soir en prenant le mtro pour rentrer chez moi aprs le boulot, la moiti des mecs avait un bouquet en main.  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Elle a pas une soeur?


Non mais elle a un grand frre. Plutt mignon mais il est presque mari, dsol...  ::mrgreen:: 



> Hier soir en prenant le mtro pour rentrer chez moi aprs le boulot, la moiti des mecs avait un bouoquet en main.


J'ai hsit entre les fleurs et les BD... J'ai bien fait, pas facile de lire les fleurs !

----------


## mavina

> Et alors? T'as conclu?


Nan mais j'suis amoureux grve !! j'm'en rend compte, elle est trop bien !! ::oops::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'ai hsit entre les fleurs et les BD... J'ai bien fait, pas facile de lire les fleurs !


ah bon?? pourquoi on dit 'dites-le avec des fleurs' alors??  ::aie::

----------


## bizet

> Et combien d'entre vous, en couple et anti-saint-valentin, qui ont dcid de ne rien faire se sont fait eng*** ou ont eu une remarque?
> 
> Moi en tout cas.... j'te jure!


Rien fait du tout et aucune remarque, pour nous c'tait un jour comme les autres...

----------


## el_slapper

j'lui ai offert un appareil photo numrique. Un an qu'elle me tannait pour a. Faut dire, j'avais un peu cass le prcedent comme un #@*!

elle, un porte clef avec la photo de ntre fille.  ::king::  . le truc trs con, pas cher, mais qui fait immensment plaisir.

----------


## Deadpool

> Nan mais j'suis amoureux grve !! j'm'en rend compte, elle est trop bien !!


En tout cas a a l'air en bonne voie, n'attends pas trop.  :;):

----------


## afrodje

> Ah et une dernire petite chose :
> 
> JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE AFRODGE !


Merci c'est gentil !!!  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LooserBoy

Et bien pour la st valentin, je me suis offert deux bires au troquet du coin en sortant du taf puis un petit film peinard  la maison avec le chat sur les genoux pour pas avoir froid...
Pourquoi s'embeter avec des demoiselles???  ::aie:: 


De toute facon, il n'y a que deux types de femmes sur terre:
- celles qui sont trop co**es pour sortir avec moi
- celles qui ne le sont pas assez pour a...

----------


## Shivaneth

> Pourquoi s'embeter avec des demoiselles???


Si tu prfres t'occuper tout seul c'est toi que a regarde ...  ::ange::

----------


## beekeep

> Pourquoi s'embeter avec des demoiselles???


je dois vraiment tre bte,

j'ai ramen un pack et j'ai pass la soire avec 5 copines.

on a pas eu froid !! .. mais juste grce au chien qui saute partout  ::oops::

----------


## gege2061

> on a pas eu froid !! .. mais juste grce au chien qui saute partout


Mais bien sr, c'tait le chien qui sautait partout  ::mouarf::  Trop gros passera pas  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Mais bien sr, c'tait le chien qui sautait partout  Trop gros passera pas


Tant que c'est pas un lapin avec une grosse b... ,  heu un lapin quoi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pourquoi s'embeter avec des demoiselles???


Parce qu'elle m'as offert un superbe appareil photo. J'ai bon ?  ::aie::

----------


## beekeep

> elle m'as offert un superbe appareil photo.


tu t'es fait avoir toi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> tu t'es fait avoir toi


Oui mais bon, elle fait d'autres trucs super sympa (sans mme penser  des trucs cochons) :
- Le mnage
- Le repassage
- La vaisselle
- La lessive
- Les courses

En plus elle est sympa, agrable  voir et  vivre et fait bien  manger.

 ::mrgreen:: 

Ceci tait un message publicitaire

----------


## Rakken

> (sans mme penser  des trucs cochons)


Elle marche au plafond ?

 ::dehors::

----------

